# Tundra Plow Truck



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

Is anyone outther actually plowing with a Tundra ?
I mean plowing driveways and all.

You see I have a friend with a Dakota who is
thinking of trading it in for a Tundra.

It used to be that no one would plow with a Tundra.

I was wondering if this was still the case.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

4x4 tundras would work. i used one with a 7' curtis once and it did a good job no problems at all. would need timbrens out front or it will sag alot. i have also seen a couple with meyer plows.


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

Buy American


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

American built? Or American assembled with foreign parts? Or American name built in Mexico? Or Company owned by American auto company overseas? 

What's American anymore?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

good one edrenckh and very true.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

FEDERAL CONTENT STICKER

Every new vehicle sold in the US must have one posted on
the window next to the Maroney MSRP sticker........

It tells % of US, Canadian, Mexican, etc . parts.
It shows where the vehicle is assembled.........
It shows where the engine and trans. are made also.

Example: (From memory)
Tundra 80% US and Canadian parts content
Assembled in Kentucky (non-union)
Engine and trans. from japan

Chev. Silverado 92% US and Can. parts content.
Assembled in Indiana (union)
Engine and trans. from USA

Check the label before you buy to be sure where your money
goes..............geo


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i only see a couple of plow co make mounts for tundra but then again i can run circles around toyota and nissan buy american


----------



## Strongmd (Nov 30, 2000)

Two winters so far and I'm quite happy w/it. I haven't yet installed Timbrens but I'm planning to. I have a 7' poly Meyer on it.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MATT.........Who fabbed up your push bar for your truck?
Was it a piece direct from Meyers?
A few fellas near me had to have a push bar made up for
their Tundra, then they put on a Western plow.

Last I knew they made plows and mounts for the tacos but not
Tundra..........

One of the fellas is sweating a brick because his is still under
warranty and mr. stealer told him...NO warranty if you plow !
The other guys truck is off warranty and he don't care !
.................geo


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Matt - 

I thought I recognized your truck! I just saw it yesterday. Small world.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

For info purposes only. Blizzard makes a 7' plow for 2000 - current Tundra's.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Check the Pictures Forum, there a photo's of the Tundra's there.

Blizzard makes an excellent plow package for the Tundra's.

Just 2 pennies.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BOLT & John........Good to know !


----------



## quincy33 (Jan 2, 2004)

If you put a blizzard on a Tundra won't the back end come off the ground!!!!!!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

> > If you put a blizzard on a Tundra won't the back end come off the ground!!!!!!


Depends on the size of the plow blizzard makes i think the 680 check their site or ask bolts indus i think it weighs 3 hundred and something pounds certaintley not heavy enough to lift the back end off the ground with some balest and maybe some timbrens.


----------



## quincy33 (Jan 2, 2004)

that's good to know. I hear Blizzard make good plows, but there aren't enough dealers where i live (Toronto Suburbs). If plow goes down in a storm, i'd be @%^&$#%#@$!


----------



## h_riderca (Sep 16, 2003)

There is only one Blizzard dealer in Toronto and one in Oshawa now. I bought the 680 for my chevy blazer from the toronto dealer this year.


----------



## toyotaguy (Jan 15, 2005)

*Ohio dealer*

Matt my name is Steve I am a finance mgr for a large toyota dealer here in ohio. The area is part of the famed midwest snowbelt...our 15 acre lot is plowed by two gmc trucks and my boss wants to change that. I was asked to get a couple plows put on two former parts trucks both v8 4x4. One a reg cab the other xtra cab. Any insight that anyone could give in terms what i should do as far as plows are concern would be gladly appreciated...keep in mind i am old school this internet thing is still fresh to me thanks 


Strongmd said:


> Two winters so far and I'm quite happy w/it. I haven't yet installed Timbrens but I'm planning to. I have a 7' poly Meyer on it.


----------



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

When my Fiance and I were purchasing a new Highlander, I was talking with the salesman who owns a Tundra, and he was telling me that with the 2006 models you will be able to plow. Right now, if you were to put a plow on one with a warranty it would void it. To me, that was good to hear because I like the Tundras and would now consider getting one for me next vehicle.

Steve


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

mylawn03 said:


> Buy American


The tundra is assembled here in the states.

If the japs ever came out with a true full size truck the "american" trucks would soon find themselves in the rear looking ahead. Problem is its a political game and good old uncle sam won't let em into the market.


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

How did the American government prevent the Japanese from producing full sized pickup trucks ?


----------



## rustedout (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't think Uncle Sam has kept Toyota or others from producing a competent full-size.

I'm a huge fan of Toyotas, but I'll be the first to say that Toyota has simply missed the boat. Their first attempt at a full-size competitor was the T100. No V8, small capacities. Then the Tundra comes along and while a definite improvement, still doesn't really hold up to the big 3 in terms of options (beds/cabs/engines/etc).

Now rumors are surfacing about a 3/4 Ton within the next couple years. The big question is will it once again fall short on features.

Just my useless newbie $.02...  

Matt


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

lawlopez said:


> How did the American government prevent the Japanese from producing full sized pickup trucks ?


Did not really prevent them from doing it, the goverment has protective tarrifs on stuff they don't want to enter the market. The stuff they want comes in at a lower price then the stuff they don't. All kinds of deals go on, the goverment controls everything, Unions, etc.

I like ford trucks and thats what iam going to stick with but i think Tundras can hold their own. I like the body style, especially the newer ones. The big 3 have gone more towards car like bodies for 1/2 ton trucks, especially dodge. I don't think Nissan and Toyota are going to compete with american trucks for at least 4 years or so. They don't let you plow without voiding the warrenty. I understand that some dealers will still honar the warrenty. I have heard talk about plow prep being offered but to my knowlage niether company has offered it yet. If they want to compete, its a must. IMO.


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

I have heard rumor of a one ton and a 3/4 ton for 06 but who knows...I would really like solid axles if they do. One other thing I heard rumored is a deisel option. Boy o boy would I like that.


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

I've owned Toyota pickups since 1985.

The Ford F350 V10 I owned was impressive.
It was jacked up 3 inches. It could plow
very well. It did have a few parts go
and they were expensive (caliper locked up,
ignition coil wnt (1 of 10!).

I was always down on Ford trucks until
I drove it.

For me, the maintenance costs were too high
and it was too long. I really like a smaller
vehicle. I could never have commuted in it
on a daily basis 126 miles round trip which is
what I was doing then. When I lost my job
I sold my Subaru Forester, and traded the F350
for a Tacoma. And the rest is history.
The F350 never really felt good in commuter traffic.

As a plow vehicle it's great.

I really haven;t had much experience with other US makes.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

What about the Nissan titan. Thats a full size pickup.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Tundra Plow*

IMHO - My 2 cents - Tundras are great trucks but I'd wait for Toyota to come out with a replacement for the Tundra that has a factory plow prep package (meaning the factory has some confidence in it for commercial plowing and might warranty repairs) and then put a plow on that... The fact of the matter is that the Tundra has much of the Tacoma's running gear with a version of the Lexus V8.

To the best of my knowledge the axle components and steering box are Tacoma and the Tacoma steering box is barely strong enough for a Tacoma with a Plow.... Just shoring up the front end does not deal with the lack of strength of the rest of the components.

For plowing, the Tundra running gear isn't as strong as even a K1500 Chev/GMC which is similar in size.

(If only GM had Toyota's reliability... but it doesn't).


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

*Buy American ...HA*

GM buys into Isuzu

Ford buys into Mazda

Chrysler buys into Mercedes

Buy what you want..........

Derek


----------



## carb (Apr 6, 2006)

*Carb*

I have plowed with a 97 T100 with a Snoway 7.5 for the last five years, and it plowed GREAT. This year I will use the same blade on an 03 Tundra and I don't see a problem. Prior to the T100 was Ford and Chevy with Fisher plows but I got tired of the high repair bills. Toyota is the way to go. Hopefully a 3/4 ton is in Toyota's future. Then GM and Ford will be far and few. The bottom line is the $$$$. It's sad the BIG 3 can't compete when it comes to quality.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i only buy american


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Having been a lexus tech for 14 years up until a couple years ago I can tell you first hand NONE of the big 3 will ever touch Toyota products with respect for quality or warranty and a will to stand behind their product. If Toyota does come out with a 3/4 ton or 1 ton model rest assured it wll be the best in it's class. Look for limited engine choices, the possiblity of no manual trans even as an option and it is not likely you'll see it with a plow package. Also if they give us a diesel option it will probably be underpowered for plowing or towing as we are used to doing with our Duramax and Powerstroke engines, it will however run forever and be very fuel effeicient. Any dealer worth a hoot will cover anything you roll into them, as long as it isn't blatant abuse. If they don't, call customer serivce, raise your voice and they'll override the dealer and give you what you want. Seen it a hundred times even in cases of obvious neglect and abuse.

I Drive a ford for plowing and personal use, if Toyota comes through as I suspect they will that'll change soon. I am American through and through but it's tough to argue with less repairs, better warranties and much greater longevity. Just my jaded .03 cents..........


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

This is plow-site men, where people use their trucks for PLOWING!!! If you purchase a foreign truck for plowing you are already behind the ball... What happened to that fellow from a couple years ago with the (FULL SIZE!!) Titan? We haven't heard a peep out of him! Gee, he must have really loved plowing!! LOL!!!

Buy American! Buy a truck meant for plowing!


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

i love this thread...hmmm i think there's a good reason not to buy a tundra to plow....go the toyota dealership and ask for a tundra with a plow prep package....i doubt they know what it even is. If he's smart he'll trade in


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

QMVA said:


> What about the Nissan titan. Thats a full size pickup.


THe nissan dealership on plainfied in Grand Rapids uses a 2002 chevrolet 2500hd to plow their lot. Crown Motors in Holland uses a 2004 GMC Hd to plow their lot. Their traded a car with elhart to get the truck! I just think this is kinda ironic and funny. And to be honest, REALLY BAD ADVERTISMENT. As a snowplower, If i walked in to look at new trucks and saw that the nissan or yota dealership plows with a chevy i would turn around and leave.

As to the question. Yes I think you could do it with a SMALL PLOW, But then again you can plow with a jeep wrangler and a small plow. If you want to go commercial, consider something bigger


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> THe nissan dealership on plainfied in Grand Rapids uses a 2002 chevrolet 2500hd to plow their lot. Crown Motors in Holland uses a 2004 GMC Hd to plow their lot. Their traded a car with elhart to get the truck! I just think this is kinda ironic and funny. And to be honest, REALLY BAD ADVERTISMENT. As a snowplower, If i walked in to look at new trucks and saw that the nissan or yota dealership plows with a chevy i would turn around and leave.
> 
> As to the question. Yes I think you could do it with a SMALL PLOW, But then again you can plow with a jeep wrangler and a small plow. If you want to go commercial, consider something bigger


It's not really that big of deal, it just tells the customers that their trucks aren't made to handle heavy snowplows. If you're there to buy a plow truck, you're there for the wrong reason in the first place.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Have a customer has been using a tundra since 2001 to plow aprmt complexes and small commercial lots. Just moved the unit to an 2006. He had a Ford F-250 before and he calls his tundra a "snow moving beast". 

Not so sure myself, the imports haven't discovered adequate FGAW ratings yet.


----------



## patra30 (Dec 28, 2007)

well little to know i have been told that on my 2006 tundra by fisher i can only put on only the homesteader plow thats only for Personl use only very light plow and looks very cheesy(fake) i looked in to the the LD series by fisher and they said no since the fron GAVW weight is only rated for 3500 but i am leaning towards the boss plow poly plow that is again lioght plow personla use but more durable then the homesteader the ld series by fisher is for the the 2007 and 2008 tundra once again light and personal use the 2007 is rated for GAVW 4000 weight if anyonw else know any more let me know 
even e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## patra30 (Dec 28, 2007)

*2006 tundra*



jrm123180;191234 said:


> When my Fiance and I were purchasing a new Highlander, I was talking with the salesman who owns a Tundra, and he was telling me that with the 2006 models you will be able to plow. Right now, if you were to put a plow on one with a warranty it would void it. To me, that was good to hear because I like the Tundras and would now consider getting one for me next vehicle.
> 
> Steve


well little to know i have been told that on my 2006 tundra by fisher i can only put on only the homesteader plow thats only for Personl use only very light plow and looks very cheesy(fake) i looked in to the the LD series by fisher and they said no since the fron GAVW weight is only rated for 3500 but i am leaning towards the boss plow poly plow that is again lioght plow personla use but more durable then the homesteader the ld series by fisher is for the the 2007 and 2008 tundra once again light and personal use the 2007 is rated for GAVW 4000 weight if anyonw else know any more let me know 
even e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## patra30 (Dec 28, 2007)

basher;311111 said:


> Have a customer has been using a tundra since 2001 to plow aprmt complexes and small commercial lots. Just moved the unit to an 2006. He had a Ford F-250 before and he calls his tundra a "snow moving beast".
> 
> Not so sure myself, the imports haven't discovered adequate FGAW ratings yet.


i read on your post for the tundras 2006 that is about the fisher LD series i was told that there not for the 2006 tundras was told directly from fisher
if you know anything different let me know can alo e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Made in america or not, at the end of the day the money is still going "over there".  I will admit that some of those foreign cars look nice, but I wouldn't buy one. I know I will hear argument about how its a "better quality product" or whatever one may think, but a lot of it is just the principal of the whole situation. just my .02


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

merrimacmill;471903 said:


> Made in america or not, at the end of the day the money is still going "over there".  I will admit that some of those foreign cars look nice, but I wouldn't buy one. I know I will hear argument about how its a "better quality product" or whatever one may think, but a lot of it is just the principal of the whole situation. just my .02


I totally agree! Weather they put them together here or not the money still goes back overseas! Therefore I will keep buying trucks that the money at least goes back to our country


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

edrenckh;139461 said:


> American built? Or American assembled with foreign parts? Or American name built in Mexico? Or Company owned by American auto company overseas?
> 
> What's American anymore?


Buy from Union backed companies!


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

The Real Trucks are American Make!! Ford:salute:, Chevy:salute:, Dodge.:salute:
but Toyota is an REAL Toy that you play in mud and get stuck.


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

cja1987;139444 said:


> 4x4 tundras would work. i used one with a 7' curtis once and it did a good job no problems at all. would need timbrens out front or it will sag alot. i have also seen a couple with meyer plows.


When I was looking to buy my truck, a lot of the dealerships told me if I put a plow on my truck, without a plow package, that it voids all warranties.. Is this true with the Tundras??


----------



## dbowden18 (Aug 4, 2007)

yesterday i saw a new tundra with a 8.6 fisher extreme v stainless and the front bumper damn near hit the ground when the guy lifted it. i got the camera in the truck waiting to snap a pick when i see it again. post it asap.


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

*i would not buy*

a chevy right now thy are on Verge of going under laid oof 1/2 there workers ford is doing ok. dodge may actually be brought out by Toyota. and any auto maker has have 50% or parts made in us to sell them here.ussmileyflag


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

> *keep in mind i am old school this internet thing is still fresh to me thanks*


How did you find the bold type if you are new to the internet?


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

do you guys realize some of this is from about 5 yrs ago


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

yea so
the toyota war continus


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

haha alright continue on


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

all you dodge guys how trannys you gone though
gm 2000 t0 2003 have computer problems


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

169,000miles tows a 9000lbs trailer all summer and a carries a plow and salter all winter with zero tranny problems. From what I've heard toyota has the tranny issues now. Was it the 06 that had all the tranny recals cause they where fallin apart


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

*ok*

i cant knock dodge to bad almost bought one and had chevy s10 zr2 ( just picking on you guys lol) what truck any one has is there preference and you cant change there mind.

i loved my s10 butt it was to small for kids so i got the tundra and like it so fa.r toyota a least was smarter on there third an fourth door handles my s10's sucked plastic ****


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

You can buy whatever you want for a truck. If you want to be "patriotic" and buy American go right ahead. If you want to buy foreign truck because you like it better that's fine in my book. To say buying a foreign truck is wrong is kind of hypocritical. Unless of course you don't buy any of the foreign products that are in our grocery stores, clothing stores, hardware stores, pharmacies, don't use a cell phone, etc. And you might also want to check who owns the company that made the computer you're using right now. Own a Beretta, or a Benelli? Winchester and Browning aren't really even truly American anymore.

By the way, I have a 2500HD, an F250, and an F350


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

nothing is made in us any more alll part or laber come from overseas some where


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

Seaway25;888221 said:


> You can buy whatever you want for a truck. If you want to be "patriotic" and buy American go right ahead. If you want to buy foreign truck because you like it better that's fine in my book. To say buying a foreign truck is wrong is kind of hypocritical. Unless of course you don't buy any of the foreign products that are in our grocery stores, clothing stores, hardware stores, pharmacies, don't use a cell phone, etc. And you might also want to check who owns the company that made the computer you're using right now. Own a Beretta, or a Benelli? Winchester and Browning aren't really even truly American anymore.
> 
> By the way, I have a 2500HD, an F250, and an F350


i agree


----------



## tundra boy (Dec 21, 2010)

ive been plowing with my 200 tundra for 6 years and have a good relationship at a tech in a toyota dealership my front end is fine but im using a 6 foot snow dogg i dont have a prob. with it i plow 32 lots
in a storm i live in mass. i can push snow against any truck


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Buy American! USA!


----------



## tundra boy (Dec 21, 2010)

tundra boy;1162516 said:


> ive been plowing with my 200 tundra for 6 years and have a good relationship at a tech in a toyota dealership my front end is fine but im using a 6 foot snow dogg i dont have a prob. with it i plow 32 lots
> in a storm i live in mass. i can push snow against any truck


i have a 2000 tundra sr5 v8 stock it is my personal truck but own 2 2007 ford f 350 the i have had more prob. with my fords then my toyota and also have 2010 silverado 3500hd and 2 kodiak c8500s with c7 cat motor 04s


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 2010 Toyota Tundra 4.6L with a 7.5' Fisher. It plows great.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i love my chevy. it has plenty of power and it is a true work truck...when truck shopping i looked at other trucks but the capacities and weight ratings just didnt compare


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

STIHL GUY;1163049 said:


> i love my chevy. it has plenty of power and it is a true work truck...when truck shopping i looked at other trucks but the capacities and weight ratings just didnt compare


Lets keep in mind that the Tundra is a 1/2 ton pick up truck. If comparing the tundra to other pick up trucks, an accurate comparison would be to compare them to 1/2 tons like a Chevy 1500, Ram 1500, or Ford F150. Compared to 3/4 ton or 1 ton trucks like 2500/3500's or F250/350's, you're right the carrying capacities and weight ratings won't come close.

I've run an 01' Tacoma with a 7' western pro for 11 winters now and an 08' Tundra with an 8' western for the second winter now. All commercial properties & HOA's. And I have yet to have any problems with them as it relates to snow plowing. Now, does the Tacoma compare to a full size pick up? Will it move 8-10" of snow fall in the same amount of time? Nope, you'll have to chew at it a bit and it will take a bit longer. But it does have its advantages in many situations and it will run nose to nose on snow falls up to about 5"-6". As for the Tundra, I've had it plowing along side 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks and it it has no problem holding its own.

For the record, I also own Chevy trucks (and other GM vehicles on my personal end), and have owned Fords, and Dodge trucks too. So please, no "By American" bashing necessary.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

snow patrol;1164434 said:


> Lets keep in mind that the Tundra is a 1/2 ton pick up truck. If comparing the tundra to other pick up trucks, an accurate comparison would be to compare them to 1/2 tons like a Chevy 1500, Ram 1500, or Ford F150. Compared to 3/4 ton or 1 ton trucks like 2500/3500's or F250/350's, you're right the carrying capacities and weight ratings won't come close.
> 
> I've run an 08' Tundra with an 8' Western for the second winter now. All commercial properties & HOA's.
> 
> For the record, I also own Chevy trucks (and other GM vehicles on my personal end), and have owned Fords, and Dodge trucks too. So please, no "By American" bashing necessary.


Exactly you can't compare a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 ton. Comparing a Tundra to a F-350 is like comparing a S10 to a GMC 1500.

How does the Tundra handle the 8' plow?

Like you said, "By American" bashing is not necessary.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure Why Not, There Cute.
Get u a good 6-8 inch wet push, well see how that tranny holds up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Flawless440;1165191 said:


> Sure Why Not, There Cute.
> Get u a good 6-8 inch wet push, well see how that tranny holds up


I haven't heard of any problems with the 6 speed trani they have had out since 2007. But, we will se how the tranny holds up.


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

mercer_me;1165182 said:


> Exactly you can't compare a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 ton. Comparing a Tundra to a F-350 is like comparing a S10 to a GMC 1500.
> 
> How does the Tundra handle the 8' plow?
> 
> Like you said, "By American" bashing is not necessary.


Excellent. I did have to install a lift/leveling kit on the front end because it sat to low (not because it can't handle to weight). It only drops about an inch with the plow raised. All in all I've been very happy so far.


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

Flawless440;1165191 said:


> Sure Why Not, There Cute.
> Get u a good 6-8 inch wet push, well see how that tranny holds up


Been there, done that. No problems.


----------

